# North Carolina BBQ Sauces



## brooks morgan (Oct 31, 2011)

I notice a lot of bbq sauces that you can get on here. I like to find or make an authentic north carolina bbq sauce

Any help out there! I'm really looking for that tangy vinegar taste!!

Brooks Morgan


----------



## lovinspoonful (Oct 31, 2011)

Gosh, that's like asking for an authentic meatloaf recipe. Even in NC you're going to get almost as many recipes as there are are cooks. In the west they add tomato, in the east they don't.

In it's purest form, traditional NC vinegar based bbq finishing sauce is something like this:

2 cups cider vinegar

3 tbs fresh red chile pepper

1 tsp black pepper, ground medium

2 tsp salt

I usually combine all the ingredients the day before so that the flavors combine. This is a great recipe for very succulent and tender port, combined with a traditional NC cole slaw (cabbage, green peppers, onions, mustard powder, cider vinegar, sugar, salt, pepper, celery seeds).

I have added both tomato paste as well as mustard to the bbq sauce with good results, both of which are "authentic" although adding mustard is more a SC thing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

There are a lot of them on here, just use the search feature & a bunch will come up.

Here's one someone posted the other day.

  *West Carolina Vinegar Sauce for Pulled pork:*

2 c. cider vinegar
1/2 c plus 2 tbsp ketchup
1/4 c firm packed brown sugar
5 tsp salt
4 tsp hot red pepper flakes
1 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp ground white pepper
 

- Combine all ingredients and whisk together. Use immediately or refrigerate overnight for more developed taste


----------

